# Team 1 Racing Magnet Zapper



## teamatlas (Jul 21, 2002)

Ok Guys Has Anyone Used Or Got A Zapper From Team 1 Racing And If So How Is It?? Or Is Their Any Other's Out Their.. Thanks


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Yes there are others,http://www.thunderrc.com/


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Eric Anderson (EA Motorsports) used to sell one. I heard many say it was about the best you could get.


----------



## teamatlas (Jul 21, 2002)

thanks .


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

lets just say there is a new zapper on the blocks.... half the size, and works killer.. john zubak had one.. eric anderson was so impressed, he said he wouldnt use his signature moedl anymore... said he wanted one of the zubie ones.. cant remeber the name.. but is was around 6 bills..


----------

